# Visa query



## kushal.adhia (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello!

I am an Indian who will be arriving in Italy this September to start my studies. For some reason, I've been issued a visa valid ONLY for Italy. Its a type 'D' and in the remarks it says " Studio. Art.58 (D) DPR 200/67 "

Can someone please explain what this means, and also is this visa valid for travel to other Schengen states?

Thanks a lot for your help

Kush


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kushal.adhia said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am an Indian who will be arriving in Italy this September to start my studies. For some reason, I've been issued a visa valid ONLY for Italy. Its a type 'D' and in the remarks it says " Studio. Art.58 (D) DPR 200/67 "
> 
> Can someone please explain what this means, and also is this visa valid for travel to other Schengen states?


What it probably means is that your visa is only valid for study in Italy, but you are still free to travel in other Schengen states for 90-in-180 days within its validity. A country can issue a restricted visa that only allows passage through some but not all Schengen countries, but this is exceptional, and usually only applies to some nationals of 'unfriendly' countries like Yemen, Iran and North Korea. As for your visa remarks, as far as I can find out, it simply means a student visa issued without a revenue stamp (bolla).


----------



## Steve&Bev (Jul 3, 2011)

the information below is taken directly from the Italian Embassy website - 

The "Schengen Area" comprises the national territories of the countries that already apply the Convention: Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Italy, Luxembourg, The Netherlands, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Iceland, Norway, Slovenia, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary , Malta and Switzerland.


----------

